# Regarding notification of responses to posts



## SizzlininIN (Nov 1, 2008)

How can I set up my account so that I don't get email notifications to posts that I've posted on?  I have this site linked to an extra email addy that I rarely use and when I do go its jammed with post notifications? I clicked on Quick Links and edit options and have it already clicked where it questions whether I want email notifications and I've had it set up to where I'm not suppose to but I'm still receiving them.

Thanks


----------



## pacanis (Nov 1, 2008)

That happened to me, too, Sizzlin. I ended up deleting several pages of threads I was subscribed to in CP. Now if I get a stray email notification, even though I am checked NOT to receive them, I click on the unsubscribe link that comes with the email.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 1, 2008)

Go to the "user CP" on the top of the Forum, in the blue border and click on that.
You'll see "Your Control Panel" on the left side of the screen.
You'll see "Settings & Options".
Click on "Edit Options".
On the right side of the screen,
scroll down to "Default Thread Subscription Mode".
Click the little white box for "no email notification".
Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and click
"Save Changes". 
That's all you should have to do.
Good luck. If that doesn'twork, PM a "mod".


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2008)

I cleared out your subscriptions to old threads. I think that might have been your problem. You needed to delete all the ones where you were already subscribed with email notice. Let me know if there is still a problem.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 1, 2008)

Alix said:


> I cleared out your subscriptions to old threads. I think that might have been your problem. You needed to delete all the ones where you were already subscribed with email notice. Let me know if there is still a problem.


 
That's what I was saying, unless you have a way to clear them out that is different than us deleting them.... That's the only thing that worked for me. And Suzi, to, I think. It was discussed a while back, too.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep, what he ^^^^ said. 
Just turn off notifications then unsubscribe to everything and start over. 
I only get e-mails now for threads I haven't thought of in months!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the opposite question, for some reason I do not get e-mail notifications again, and I like them. How do I get them back?


----------



## miniman (Nov 25, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Go to the "user CP" on the top of the Forum, in the blue border and click on that.
> You'll see "Your Control Panel" on the left side of the screen.
> You'll see "Settings & Options".
> Click on "Edit Options".
> ...


 
Charlie 
See this quote - use default thread subscription mode to select the kind of notification you want - instant, daily or weekly if I remeber correctly.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, I'll try that, but I already have the daily notifications set up as default, i'll do it again.


----------

